# محسنات احتراق البنزين



## new2050 (28 فبراير 2009)

إضافات تحسين احتراق البنزين ويوجد منها ثلاث أنواع ( IG – 1, IG – 2 and IG – 3 )
تقوم الثلاث محسنات (الإضافات) بدرجات متفاوتة علي :​​· توفير استهلاك الوقود بنسبه لا تقل عن %1 مثلا طن البنزين مثلا 1000 دولار فالتوفير يكون 10 دولار وسعر الاضافه لا يتعدي الواحد دولار للطن.​​· زياده عمر المحرك لانخفاض فترات الصيانة لانتظام الحريق .​​· تقليل البري والتأكل الناتج من الحريق والرواسب لانتظام الحريق .​​· تقليل صوت المحرك والاهتزازات المصاحبة للتشغيل لانتظام الحريق .​​· خفض الانبعاثات الضارة الملوثة بالبيئه مثل اول اكسيد الكربون واكاسيد الكبريت وغيرها نتيجة لاستخدام المحسنات المختلفة.​​· تنظيف دوره الوقود من الترسيبات الضارة مثل الكربون المترسب علي الجدران الداخلية.​​· تقليل تكلفة الصيانه لمحرك السيارة لتباعد فترات الصيانة و لانتظام الحريق.​​· تفتيت الرواسب المتكونة علي الجدران الداخلية للمحرك بدرجات متفاوتة لانتظام الحريق.​​· تعمل في السيارات القديم والحديث.​​· تعمل المحسنات مع كل انواع وقود البنزين سواء السيئ او الجيد .​​· صلاحيه المنتج من ثلاث الي خمس سنوات في حالة التخزين الجيد.​​​​سهولة الاستخدام : ​يتم وضع كمية 2.5 و 10 و 50 و 100 ملي من الإضافه / طن البنزين عند عمليه التفريغ.​
​​​ ملاحظة : الاختلاف بين الثلاث محسنات الخاصة بالبنزين (IG – 1> IG – 2 >IG – 3) نسبة تركيز المادة الفعالة.


----------



## مسماس (12 يوليو 2010)

هل المحسن هوا مادة الاوكتيل .....ارجو التوضيح


----------



## تولين (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااا ع الموضوع


----------



## ahmed malik (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع بسيط أرجو ان تضيف أكثر


----------



## new2050 (25 أبريل 2011)

*
*
*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*


*مشكور مروركم الكريم محسنات البنزين مختلفة تبعا للاستخدام والرغبة منها تحسين احتراق - تنظيف رشاشات البنزين - تحسين رقم الاوكتين - مجتمعة.*
​*الفوائد التي تعود عليكم في حال استخدام محسنات الوقود :*​​*# التوفير في استهلاك الوقود.*​​*# التوفير في صيانه الغلايات والافران والمعدات.*​​*# تقليل المواد الصلبة المتراكمة الضارة علي الجدران الداخلية.*​​*# تباعد فترات الصيانة.*​​*# خفض الانبعاثات الضارة لتصل للحدود المسموح بها بيئيا.*​​*# خفض العادم (مانع الهباب) .*​

​ 
*اتمني ان يحوز العرض اعجابكم ونتمنا لكم التوفيق.*​ ​


----------



## new2050 (30 أبريل 2011)

*محسنات الانواع المختلفة للبنزين*

*إضافات تحسين احتراق البنزين ويوجد منها ثلاث أنواع ( IG – 1, IG – 2 and IG – 3 )
تقوم الثلاث محسنات (الإضافات) بدرجات متفاوتة علي :
· توفير استهلاك الوقود بنسبه لا تقل عن %1 مثلا طن البنزين مثلا 1000 دولار فالتوفير يكون 10 دولار وسعر الاضافه لا يتعدي الواحد دولار للطن.
· زياده عمر المحرك لانخفاض فترات الصيانة لانتظام الحريق .
· تقليل البري والتأكل الناتج من الحريق والرواسب لانتظام الحريق .
· تقليل صوت المحرك والاهتزازات المصاحبة للتشغيل لانتظام الحريق .
· خفض الانبعاثات الضارة الملوثة بالبيئه مثل اول اكسيد الكربون واكاسيد الكبريت وغيرها نتيجة لاستخدام المحسنات المختلفة.
· تنظيف دوره الوقود من الترسيبات الضارة مثل الكربون المترسب علي الجدران الداخلية.
· تقليل تكلفة الصيانه لمحرك السيارة لتباعد فترات الصيانة و لانتظام الحريق.
· تفتيت الرواسب المتكونة علي الجدران الداخلية للمحرك بدرجات متفاوتة لانتظام الحريق.
· تعمل في السيارات القديم والحديث.
· تعمل المحسنات مع كل انواع وقود البنزين سواء السيئ او الجيد .
· صلاحيه المنتج من ثلاث الي خمس سنوات في حالة التخزين الجيد.* *سهولة الاستخدام : **يتم وضع كمية 2.5 و 10 ملي من الإضافه / طن البنزين يفضل عند عمليه التفريغ.*​*
 ملاحظة : الاختلاف بين الثلاث محسنات الخاصة بالبنزين (IG – 1> IG – 2 >IG – 3) نسبة تركيز المادة الفعالة.*


----------

